# Kioti LK 3054 Hydraulic problem



## regkiotilk3054 (Oct 22, 2016)

Just purchased a used LK 3054 with unknown hours but a clean looking machine. Changed all of the fluids and filters which all needed it bad. The hydraulic fluid had some water (milky) but all hydraulic functions were fine. With new fluid and filter, I have no hydraulic action at all--no ps, no 3 point hitch, no FEL. I have owned a lot of tractors going back to a crank start IH that I owned in the 60's. There is absolutely no hydraulic action, no noise, no air escaping when I crack a line, no nothing. Not sure where to start. I did drain from all 3 plugs and did fill with 26L of fluid.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You need to prime the pump. Loosen the discharge connection on the pump and crank the engine till fluid emerges, with no air, then tighten. Be prepared for a mess.

If the above doesn't work, apply low pressure (15-20 psi) at the filler port of the hydraulic reservoir (to push fluid thru the filter to the pump).

Does your tractor have a suction screen??? If so, it may be plugged.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

duplicate message....deleted


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

duplicate message....deleted


----------

